# Virtual UK Address



## steveb47 (Dec 3, 2014)

Anyone know of a good and cheap UK 'virtual address' service?

Or if you use one then would you recommend it? I have read about companies that receive your mail at a genuine UK address and scan it to email it to you.

I need one for stuff like my pension P60s and the like.

Any tips would be appreciated


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

steveb47 said:


> Anyone know of a good and cheap UK 'virtual address' service?
> 
> Or if you use one then would you recommend it? I have read about companies that receive your mail at a genuine UK address and scan it to email it to you.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve welcome to the forum.
I have an account with Aramex called shop n ship. It provides me with a mailing address in US, UK, and many other countries. Anything that is delivered to that address is forwarded to me here in Dubai. It is useful for purchasing via eBay, Amazon etc. It has been useful and is free but have to pay for the actual shipping costs. Only issue I had was that any circulars sent to the address that I wasn't interested in receiving were also automatically forwarded to me.
Would it not be easier to notify Banks, Pensions people etc of your new address in Philippines?


----------



## steveb47 (Dec 3, 2014)

hogrider said:


> Hi Steve welcome to the forum.
> I have an account with Aramex called shop n ship. It provides me with a mailing address in US, UK, and many other countries. Anything that is delivered to that address is forwarded to me here in Dubai. It is useful for purchasing via eBay, Amazon etc. It has been useful and is free but have to pay for the actual shipping costs. Only issue I had was that any circulars sent to the address that I wasn't interested in receiving were also automatically forwarded to me.
> Would it not be easier to notify Banks, Pensions people etc of your new address in Philippines?


Thanks Hogrider (do you have a Hog?). I'll have a look at Aramex as I also need a service for stuff from Amazon etc. I checked out LBC Shopping Cart for Amazon purposes and that seems a good deal.
It's the handful of personal stuff that I need the virtual UK address for. I have nothing to hide but I guess I just don't trust government institutions, banks etc. It's SFA to do with them where I choose to live.
And the other problem is there is no guarantee that mail sent to me in the Phils would actually arrive! 
But thanks for the tip about Aramex. And thanks for the welcome


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi steve ,

we have been here since 2011 both my Private pension and Government pension mail is sent direct
to our home address , with no problems, that is up until now when we never received the proof of life forms .
but they emailed them to us and we sent them back by LBC courier.
we also have a PO,Box at the local post office located in the University as a backup for birthday cards etc and junk email and the odd order from ebay and other mail orders in case we go long distance shopping ot travelling around


----------



## steveb47 (Dec 3, 2014)

steveb47 said:


> Thanks Hogrider (do you have a Hog?). I'll have a look at Aramex as I also need a service for stuff from Amazon etc. I checked out LBC Shopping Cart for Amazon purposes and that seems a good deal.
> It's the handful of personal stuff that I need the virtual UK address for. I have nothing to hide but I guess I just don't trust government institutions, banks etc. It's SFA to do with them where I choose to live.
> And the other problem is there is no guarantee that mail sent to me in the Phils would actually arrive!
> But thanks for the tip about Aramex. And thanks for the welcome


Further to that, I checked out Aramex but they do not list the Philippines as one of the countries that they forward to.
In any event it is really mail forwarding that I am looking for as opposed to a 'shop n ship' service.


----------



## steveb47 (Dec 3, 2014)

expatuk2016 said:


> Hi steve ,
> 
> we have been here since 2011 both my Private pension and Government pension mail is sent direct
> to our home address , with no problems, that is up until now when we never received the proof of life forms .
> ...


That is my problem. I no longer have an address back in the UK. I had one pension annuity suspended because it was returned from an old UK address marked 'no longer lives here.'

So, I know I cannot rely on Philpost that is why I am looking for a virtual UK address service.

Sorry, I don't understand what you mean by the PO box. What do you mean by local? here or back in the UK? I was led to believe that many companies and banks etc. will not accept a PO Box address.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

we use a PO.box no which is located at the local post office which is in the university Campus 
in the UPlb Los banos we have our own box and key which we rent for a year for around 1000php
. my UK nationwide acct sends all mail to my po.box as I have a private pension and they wont send it monthly to the Philippines for some reason.


----------



## steveb47 (Dec 3, 2014)

expatuk2016 said:


> we use a PO.box no which is located at the local post office which is in the university Campus
> in the UPlb Los banos we have our own box and key which we rent for a year for around 1000php
> . my UK nationwide acct sends all mail to my po.box as I have a private pension and they wont send it monthly to the Philippines for some reason.


Thank you. That is something I will probably try here in Bacolod.


----------

